# How long did it take??



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

So i ordered my xd-40 on july 8 and the company i got it from keeps telling me this week, this week... Just wondering how long it took all of you guys that had to order yours??


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

20 minutes and the swipe of a card at academy.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

crappler said:


> So i ordered my xd-40 on july 8 and the company i got it from keeps telling me this week, this week... Just wondering how long it took all of you guys that had to order yours??


What company? Were they advertising the XD as in stock? If so, then you should have had it long before now. A little more info might help though :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## crappler (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry for not answering right away but i havent been on in a while.... I picked my xd up 2days ago and i love it.. I bought it from a small gun dealer upstate ny and they said "some paperwork got messed up" so it took a little longer.. but the wait was worth it cuz the gun is sweet...


----------

